# Lease/Lein Violation-Boston



## Bruinzfan (Oct 27, 2016)

So I am in the Boston area and very new to this. I signed up for Uber and Lyft prior to checking out the insurance situation closely. I have now switched to Liberty Mutual who is OK with you driving for a "Ride Share" company but is quick to inform me that although they will not cancel me, their coverage stops when the app is on and doesn't begin again until the app is off. Now with regard to Liability and Property damage we all know that we are covered for the most part. And with the new law in MA you are covered from the "first dollar", not beginning after your company denies the claim. Not sure if it is effect yet but its been written that way, along with additional inspections..yadda,yadda, yadda.

MY REAL POINT HERE......
During the time the app is on there is NO COLLISION coverage on the "Ride Share Partner's" vehicle until the passenger steps into the car. I happen to have a lien on my car. I have a contract with my lien holder that I will protect their collateral with insurance. I am sure the same applies to a leased vehicle. Has anyone been able to overcome this gap in coverage? (Besides fingers crossed and a few prayers)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Bruinzfan said:


> So I am in the Boston area and very new to this. I signed up for Uber and Lyft prior to checking out the insurance situation closely. I have now switched to Liberty Mutual who is OK with you driving for a "Ride Share" company but is quick to inform me that although they will not cancel me, their coverage stops when the app is on and doesn't begin again until the app is off. Now with regard to Liability and Property damage we all know that we are covered for the most part. And with the new law in MA you are covered from the "first dollar", not beginning after your company denies the claim. Not sure if it is effect yet but its been written that way, along with additional inspections..yadda,yadda, yadda.
> 
> MY REAL POINT HERE......
> During the time the app is on there is NO COLLISION coverage on the "Ride Share Partner's" vehicle until the passenger steps into the car. I happen to have a lien on my car. I have a contract with my lien holder that I will protect their collateral with insurance. I am sure the same applies to a leased vehicle. Has anyone been able to overcome this gap in coverage? (Besides fingers crossed and a few prayers)


You could ask your lien holder if they can put Vendors' Single Interest (VSL) on your car. You would pay for it, but it only comes into play if the car is damaged and you default on the loan. It's probably less expensive than your regular coverage.

Unfortunately, without actual rideshare insurance or a rider on your auto policy that says they will cover period 1, you are taking on that risk for the value of your car. Or at least that is my understanding. You are smart to be concerned.

In a thread on insurance, someone posted a list of companies in each state that offer the gap insurance. Good luck.


----------

